# CPC-A Seeking employment in South Carolina



## tcampbell425@yahoo.com (Jan 28, 2010)

Tatanish Campbell, CPC-A
107 Frazier Drive
Chester, SC 29706
803-581-3674
803-209-4331
tatanish425@yahoo.com

11/07-02/09          Abitibi Bowater (CEO, Inc)         Catawba, SC  
Administrative Assistant/Mail Clerk
Answered all incoming calls, data entry, and assisting the general office manager.
Prepared purchase orders for the accounting department.
Maintained inventory; ordered all office supplies.
Ensured prompt delivery of mail for the entire mill site.

08/07—10/07              Citigroup                              Fort Mill, SC
Senior Collector/Customer Resolution Specialist (Floater)
Accounts payable with emphasis on delinquent auto accounts 
Data entry (insurance verification, demographic search)
Handled all incoming and outgoing calls for the auto division.

1/05-06/07	     Palmetto Surgery, LLC	            Rock Hill, SC
Medical Receptionist/Insurance Clerk
Checked in patients, verified insurance and new patient documents.
Scanned and imported patients medical records
Scheduled patients for appointments (new, follow up, minor surgery)
Obtained insurance verification, updating and entering all patient data
Accounts payable and receivable (co pays, delinquent accounts, deductible)


----------

